# Stripe tail (Hoffmannius spinigerus) communal



## RemyZee (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi all! I was given several of these critters last night. I’ve kept Tarantulas and a vinegaroon for a couple years, but these are my first scorps. Right now they are very small scorplings (I’ll measure later, but I think they’re around 1/2” including “tail”). They are currently housed separately of course, and are in condiment cups. 
   I’ve read on here and elsewhere that these guys can be kept communally (which I assume would make breeding easier). Does anyone have experience with this? At what age/size can I house them together? Has anyone had issues with the adults—other than the mother—hurting or eating the babies before they exit mom’s back and can be separated? 
    So far my little guys seem to be voracious eaters. They each took a roach hatchling right of my tongs last night! I look forward to continuing to watch feeding time as they grow!


----------



## RTTB (Oct 17, 2017)

They can be kept communally. The more space you provide as well as keeping them well fed helps decrease incidents of cannibalism.


----------



## RemyZee (Oct 17, 2017)

RTTB said:


> They can be kept communally. The more space you provide as well as keeping them well fed helps decrease incidents of cannibalism.


Thanks so much! Have you found a ratio of M/F that is best? I am guessing more female than male is best. 
I was also trying to find some info on their lifespan without much luck. Do you happen to know? Thanks again! Scorps are certainly a whole different world from T’s!


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't think ratio matters as much with these as opposed to other groups. The biggest thing to keep an eye on when you have males and females together is to make sure the males aren't harassing gravid females too much. If you have a couple more females than males it's not a bad thing as long as you don't mind a whole bunch of slings.

They aren't super long lived, I'd say 2-4 years depending on temps and how often you feed them. Mating decreases lifespan as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpionluva (Oct 17, 2017)

Once adult they can be very communal as long as they are all adult , fed heavily and lots of hides for them all 
  As far as being communal making it easier to breed them - I've found keeping them housed alone actually increases the chance of successful breeding as you will see the male go straight for the female once he's introduced to the females tank. 
Then you know that breeding took place and you can prepare for the females to give birth 

you'll want to remove the male or males before she births so they doesn't stress the female/females out or eat any of the babies also

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RemyZee (Oct 17, 2017)

Scorpionluva said:


> Once adult they can be very communal as long as they are all adult , fed heavily and lots of hides for them all
> As far as being communal making it easier to breed them - I've found keeping them housed alone actually increases the chance of successful breeding as you will see the male go straight for the female once he's introduced to the females tank.
> Then you know that breeding took place and you can prepare for the females to give birth
> 
> you'll want to remove the male or males before she births so they doesn't stress the female/females out or eat any of the babies also


Thank you very much for the information! I truly appreciate it. Perhaps I could try a female communal, and just pair one male with one female when I want to try breeding? Again, I so appreciate the information.


----------



## RTTB (Oct 17, 2017)

Not difficult to breed at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RemyZee (Oct 18, 2017)

Have you all had any issues with cage mates eating or injuring an individual molting or freshly molted, or is this generally not an issue if all are well fed? Do you tend to remove individuals in premolt until after they have molted and hardened?


----------



## RTTB (Oct 18, 2017)

I've had cannibalism occur which just simply happens with some communal species.


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 18, 2017)

I've had cannibalism occur also, entirely my fault!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## RemyZee (Oct 18, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> I've had cannibalism occur also, entirely my fault!


Did it seem to be during molts, or did it matter? I’m mainly wondering if I should separate a premolt individual until safely post molt.


----------



## RTTB (Oct 18, 2017)

I didn't notice a higher incidence either way. Just give them ample space and keep them well fed. They are active scorpions and fun to watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB (Oct 18, 2017)

They are quick to sting and have quite the little attitudes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RemyZee (Oct 18, 2017)

RTTB said:


> I didn't notice a higher incidence either way. Just give them ample space and keep them well fed. They are active scorpions and fun to watch.


Ok. Great. My little scorplings are crazy active! I love their little ‘tudes.


----------



## callum b (Oct 18, 2017)

They absolutely will eat each other as juveniles. As an example, I bought quite a few WC females last year. Shortly after they arrived with me they all gave birth so I was inundated with babies (100's!!). I didn't have the space to house them all individually, so many went into 16oz deli pots in groups of 3, and the rest into larger enclosures in bigger groups. Since then, I've sold quite a few of the young, but I still have 15 of the deli pots and a few larger enclosures that originally housed 3 or more scorpions. They're all at 4i/5i now, and every single scorpion that is left has a deli pot/enclosure to its self, except in one of the larger enclosures where there's still a small co-habiting (vegetarian haha?!) group. To be honest, most were living singularly by 3i/4i. 

From observing them over the past year or so, when growing they're as cannibalistic as any scorpion and I would not recommend raising them together, particularly if you only have a small number of juveniles that you want to get to adulthood. You'll likely have more success keeping adults together, but the risk of cannibalism is always there and because they're a small species it's easy to raise them in individual containers which stops the risk of loss, anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sad 1


----------



## RemyZee (Oct 18, 2017)

callum b said:


> They absolutely will eat each other as juveniles. As an example, I bought quite a few WC females last year. Shortly after they arrived with me they all gave birth so I was inundated with babies (100's!!). I didn't have the space to house them all individually, so many went into 16oz deli pots in groups of 3, and the rest into larger enclosures in bigger groups. Since then, I've sold quite a few of the young, but I still have 15 of the deli pots and a few larger enclosures that originally housed 3 or more scorpions. They're all at 4i/5i now, and every single scorpion that is left has a deli pot/enclosure to its self, except in one of the larger enclosures where there's still a small co-habiting (vegetarian haha?!) group. To be honest, most were living singularly by 3i/4i.
> 
> From observing them over the past year or so, when growing they're as cannibalistic as any scorpion and I would not recommend raising them together, particularly if you only have a small number of juveniles that you want to get to adulthood. You'll likely have more success keeping adults together, but the risk of cannibalism is always there and because they're a small species it's easy to raise them in individual containers which stops the risk of loss, anyway.



Thanks so much  Yes, I have all the slings housed separately. I will be getting two adult females Monday, and I _may _try housing them together once I ensure they are both well fed.

Lol! Vegetarian scorpions! I suppose the odd individual would be more tolerant of cage mates as juvies than others. So funny.  Thank you again for the great info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 18, 2017)

RemyZee said:


> Did it seem to be during molts, or did it matter? I’m mainly wondering if I should separate a premolt individual until safely post molt.


From not keeping a constant supply of feeders in the enclosure. Live and learn, I know better now.


----------



## RemyZee (Oct 18, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> From not keeping a constant supply of feeders in the enclosure. Live and learn, I know better now.


Oh ok. Interesting. So you want to keep feeders available all the time, rather than feeding on a schedule?


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 18, 2017)

RemyZee said:


> Oh ok. Interesting. So you want to keep feeders available all the time, rather than feeding on a schedule?


 I keep no schedule, everyday is feeding day with the numbers I keep. 
 With a communal its better to see a few feeders roaming about. There may be a couple of "piggies" in there and the one that goes without food may turn cannibal on another. Just earlier, I threw in 8 lateralis since I couldn't see any crickets from their last feeding. Plenty of food and space reduces cannibalism,  but won't eliminate it from happening. Just my 2 cents.
 In the 3 years keeping scorpions, I haven't lost any due to molting. "Knocks on wood"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Collin Clary (Oct 19, 2017)

Just to add, the species is now called _Paravaejovis spinigerus. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RemyZee (Oct 19, 2017)

Collin Clary said:


> Just to add, the species is now called _Paravaejovis spinigerus. _


Oh ok. Cool. Time to get out the label maker!


----------



## RemyZee (Oct 19, 2017)

RemyZee said:


> Oh ok. Cool. Time to get out the label maker!


@Collin Clary , do you know when the genus was revised? It must have been pretty recently.


----------



## callum b (Oct 19, 2017)

2013. http://digitallibrary.amnh.org/handle/2246/6459

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DreadKithulhu (May 15, 2019)

I'm loving all this advice on housing this species communally! My facility recently acquired two stripe tails, and I was wondering if you all have advice on sexing this species?

Additionally, how can I tell if one is gravid? One of the scorpions is...chunkier. The tergites are fairly spaced apart, so I'm curious if my team should prepare for slings.


----------

